# My first itsy-bitsy brag



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

My boy Casey finally has a title - Canine Good Citizen! The very first, simplest, easiest thing to get, but still, it's something. He has had the technical elements down-pat for months, but he never liked people touching him. We have worked with him all summer long on accepting patting from strangers, and finally thought he'd be ready for it. 

And...he did fine. Such a little gentleman in all respects. I'm so proud of my baby! Now I hope we can go on and get something a little more impressive.:smile:


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

A CGC is nothing to sneeze at..think of all the people who don't take the time to teach their dogs manners..

Congrats to you both.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think CGC and its equivalent in other countries is the most important title a dog will ever have - what can be more valuable to a dog than knowing how to live happily and safely with people and other dogs, and having an owner with the commitment and patience to help them achieve this? Huge congratulations to you both.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats :congrats: on your Canine Good Citizen title I think it is a big accomplishment there are so many people that don't even take the time to teach their dog to walk on a leash properly no award is to small good for you :cheers2:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> I think CGC and its equivalent in other countries is the most important title a dog will ever have - what can be more valuable to a dog than knowing how to live happily and safely with people and other dogs, and having an owner with the commitment and patience to help them achieve this? Huge congratulations to you both.


*fjm*: You took the words right out of my mouth, only you said them better than I ever could!

Way to go Beach girl and Casey! I think it's a terrific accomplishment and a true testament to the owner/poodle bond and devotion. *Congratulations,* Chagall and I hope to someday follow in you footsteps/pawprints...first, I have to stop him from his jumping kangaroo greeting antics.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats! I think CGC is something to be VERY proud of!!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, all. 

I had fun doing it. It really is a lovely thing to have a dog who behaves himself, most of the time. 

I sent away for the certificate yesterday and will hang it up someplace. Guess I'll just have to start a "Parade of Fame" wall for him. ;-)


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

wow! congrats, thats awesome


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Kudos Beach Girl that is a fantastic accomplishment! You are on your way Casey! Bask in the glow of your achievements.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is a very worthy title to have accomplished. Congratulations! Do you have plans for what you will do next?
_


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

More obedience and agility classes, and then will start competing whenever he seems ready.

When I bought him, it was with agility in mind. He does love racing around a course, just needs to be more confident on the teeter.

No reason we can't do some obedience and/or rally-o along the way, too.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Congrats, that is awesome!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats to you and Casey!! CGC is something to be proud of, glad you shared it with us


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Updating this thread, because now - ta da! - Pippin also passed his CGC test! SO proud of him!! He is my rescue boy, taken from an abusive/neglectful environment. We have had him for 3 years now; the vet and I think he is probably about 8 or 9 years old now.

When we got him, he was a sweet dog but knew absolutely nothing about any commands, not "sit, stay, down," not "let's go out" or "walks" or any word of that nature. Nothing. He was likely about 6 years old then. So we enrolled him in some basic obedience, and then did a little agility with him but it was clear his heart wasn't in that. So we just did some obedience at home, and focused more attention on Casey for formal training.

This weekend my agility instructor for Casey was also doing the CGC testing, and on a whim I entered Pippin. He passed with flying colors. 

Never too late to start teaching a dog! I feel so blessed to have him. And so proud that even as he enters his more senior years, he can still chalk up this accomplishment.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeahhhhhhhhhh good job Pipping..Congrats to you both


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations to you both again - just proves you CAN teach an older dog new tricks!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Well *I* am wholeheartedly impressed by that title and only dream of attaining it with Bella. SO a BIG Congratulations from me to Pippin! That is inspiring.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Two good citizens! Rah Rah, congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fantastic news!! CONGRATULATIONS!! What an uplifting story of how a poodle can go from "rags to riches" with some good food, love, devotion and training. Thank you for giving us the scientific proof that you can indeed teach an old dog new tricks. Never doubted it, but it's wonderful to see the evidence. Way to go Pippin', you're a CGC rockstar now!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations Beach Girl and your two boys! So proud of you 

Nickel and I have to work harder from now on.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well done Beach girl and the kidlets! That is an incredible accomplishment and you should be very proud!


----------

